# Getting set up



## jav (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,

I recently moved to Hurghada, and am looking to set up with a flat, and used scooter/motorbike. Anyone have any tips/tricks/suggestions for finding either of those?

Best,
Alex


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

The best way to find a flat is by yourself, rather than through an agent...
Take a walk around Hurghada to the areas you like...
Ask the bawab if any flats are available, and the rent.
if your Arabic isn't great, take an Egyptian friend with you, to do the talking for you.


----------

